# Kondensstreifen eines Flugzeuges nachmachen



## Rodpacker (23. April 2003)

Olla, 
ich ma wieder.....   

Hat von Euch jemand 'ne Ahnung, wie ich alle Teile einer Ebene (sagen wir mal einen selbstgemalten Text der, den Regeln der Fluchtpunkte folgend, nach Hinten verschwindet) farblich so umwandeln kann, dass er Kondensstreifen (die Flugzeuge an klaren Tagen oftmals am Himmel hinterlassen)am Himmel gleicht?


Das Problem hierbei ist, dass man das Ganze zwar einfach grau einfärben und transparent machen könnte, dabei aber 1. die Unregelmäßigkeit der Transparenz völligst außer Acht lassen würde und  2. der Effekt der dadurch entsteht, dass dieser Kondensstreifen mehrschichtig unregelmäßig transparent erscheint (sorry, blöde Formulierung...iss aber so...  ;-)  )  auch nicht berücksichtigt werden würde.......  :-( 

donke

RoD

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Nicht das SEIN ist wichtig, sondern das GUTSEIN !!!!!!!


----------



## Comander_Keen (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rodpacker _
> *(sorry, blöde Formulierung...iss aber so...  ;-)  )*



wohl war .. wobei das noch milde ausgedrückt ist.

hab es sicherlich nicht richtig verstanden... aber ich würde dir raten diese "Kondensstreifen" mit dem brushtool in mehreren ebenen und unterschiedlichen deckkräften. Diese dann noch farblich abgestimmt .. sollte ein gutes ergebnis erzielen.

greetz 3k!


----------



## santos2k3 (23. April 2003)

hi...
kannst du nichtmal ein klitzekleines bisschen genauer werde in form eines "falsch" und "richtig" beispiel-bild z.b. 
Ich versteh naehmlich nicht, was du mit den grauen ebenen und abstufungen usw meinst. Einen verlauf ins transparente bekommst du mit dem verlaufswerkzeug hin. einen kondentsstreifen perspektivisch bearbeiten sollte mit dem Transofmieren Werkzeug gut gehen (bearbeiten/transformieren). Aber stell deine frage noch mal ein wenig praezieser wenns geht 

gruss, santos


----------



## Rodpacker (24. April 2003)

ok,
sorry nomma für die Ausdrucksweise, abba geht halt nich anders.......

weiterer Erklärungsversuch:

Es gibt da 'nen Musikvideo der Band Korn in dem im ganzen Video eine Gewehr/pistolenkugel rumfliegt und sachen zerschießt (saugeil gemacht) dabei hinterlässt sie in der Luft oftmals eine Spur und genau diese will ich hinkriegen allerdings in Comic-Style

ich hoffe jetzt könnt ihr mich besser verstehen!!! 
wenn nicht, bidde ma mailen.....

danke mfg RoD


----------

